# Viewing Deleted Posts



## alex (Sep 7, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=103891

Now look at his profile: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=88219

Better than ScuberS's trick.


----------



## JPH (Sep 7, 2008)

They're deleted for a reason.


----------



## alex (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, but it's a bug.
Or just Chrome...


----------



## Sephi (Sep 7, 2008)

interesting

doesn't work for my account though

edit: but then again, my thread was deleted


----------



## alex (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh yes, and F.A.Qs. is a dead link on the Portal.

And why doesn't v3 skin have a *GOOD* search engine! Or Lite...


----------



## The Teej (Sep 10, 2008)

Alex said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=103891
> 
> Now look at his profile: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=88219
> 
> Better than ScuberS's trick.



I can already view trashed posts, but I can also confirm this works on Firefox.


----------



## Narin (Sep 19, 2008)

Fixed


----------

